# About time!



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Toledo has been non stop raining for like three weeks so when it didn't rain today I just had to go out. Fished for around two hours with no luck then when I hit my last area I got this beauty on the first cast.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats. July can be slow at times ... add in pouring rain and things get pretty tough

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice lunker!


----------

